
Dolby A: The Masterpiece Behind the Music in a Clockwork Orange - sohkamyung
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/tech-history/technology-history/the-masterpiece-behind-the-music-in-a-clockwork-orange
======
Neliquat
Too bad they omitted the details of implementation and resulting quality
change. Dolby vs pre-NR was much more than an incremental step at higher
volumes. They effectively used an eq to boost frequencies known to reproduce
badly or contain noise before recording, and then evened them back out for
playback.

